# Information, Support and Advice - 27 Nov 2014



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

* I N UK have secured the grant funding for this information day under tough competition. We are delighted to have clinicians, other professionals and exhibitors working together in one area for the benefit of the 1 in 6 couples who suffer from the devastating effects of infertility. The day is for all people and their family members no matter what stage they are at in their infertility journey. I hope all who attend benefit from the information, help and support on offer.  Included:*
20 exhibitors including 5 clinics, therapists and related charities
Topics include:- NHS treatment and funding, treatment options, fertility counselling, camera technology, male infertility, donor treatment options and local adoption.
*There will be no press, no photos and your booking details, once issued to I N UK, will be kept confidential!. The venue is private and set in a relaxing, comfortable environment.*

Organised by Infertility Network UK - Book online www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Only £10.00 per ticket - includes lunch!


----------

